# Possible french words?



## Nale Gregev (Mar 31, 2011)

A story I am writing takes place in an alternate reality, and uses some words that sound similar to French. To ensure that these words could not actually have any possible French meaning, I would like to know if anybody knows if these "pseudo" French words could give any strange impressions to a Frenchman that I would not want to intend. I will also be using Google translate, but I feel a human eye and mind would be helpful as well.

Mai'me te veux

Le Jeu

Le Bonset

Je Capinau

Lous Soleifet

Lous Marseillegret

Le Benatellis

Le Sponsous

Madei te Cubatrau

Musais te Cubatrau


----------



## The Backward OX (Apr 1, 2011)

I do not have a human mind _(there’s another one for you, Baron), _but even so will answer as best I can.

As you probably don’t know what they mean, and we don’t know what they mean, and your potential readers won’t know what they mean, why bother with using them in the first place?

Just askin’.


----------



## C J Thorne (Apr 1, 2011)

Some combinations of letters and syllables convey a sense of meaning beyond their use as an actual language.  For example, H P Lovecraft's 'Ia! Ia! Cthulhu fhtagn!' etc.  The words are meaningless but have led many hapless souls to believe the Necronomicon exists as an actual historical artifact.


----------



## seigfried007 (Apr 1, 2011)

Try using Babel Fish. It helped me make all kinds of pseudo-foreign words.


----------



## Nale Gregev (Apr 2, 2011)

the advice is greatly apreciated.


----------



## powerskris (Apr 20, 2011)

"Le Jeu" translates to "the game".


----------



## hannahbellss (May 15, 2011)

Mai'me te veux
M'aime te veux would mean (although with awful grammar): My like/love your want


----------

